# Orchestral arrangements of Jewish themes



## pasoleati (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know any in print CDs of traditional Jewish music arranged for full symphony orchestra?


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Kol Nidrei by Max Bruch.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I know that Alkan did a lot of work with the psalms off of Jewish folk methods (Alkan really is wonderful). You may be able to find Alkan's psalms on Amazon. Either that or his Chants; A good deal of them are Jewish, and I think even the first sounds like it has some Jewish influence.


----------



## pasoleati (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tips so far! I have to check out Alkan, but Bruch´s work isn´t what I am exactly looking for. I.e. I am particularly looking for discs of Jewish folk themes arranged for large orchestra, not classical pieces with Jewish themes here and there. I have found one disc that comes close, but its arrangements are for only a small ensemble including a guitar and that does not fit the bill.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Prokofiev's _Overture on Hebrew Theme_s was composed on a notebook of Jewish folksongs that Sergei got from a Jewish ensemble. There's an orchestral version and also one for piano, clarinet, and string quartet. Great stuff that you should definitely check out.


----------

